# Pool Pump Timer "bypass" switch?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

To turn it on when the timer is off you will need to add a switch in parallel to the timer contacts. The switch will bypass the timer 'off' setting. It will have no effect when the timer is on.


----------



## Brakwa (Jun 27, 2015)

I tried wiring the timer contacts and breaker just trips. There is Neutral, Line (from panel) and Load (to pump). I put the Neutral from the switch to the Neutral in the timer, and the Black wire from the switch to Line on the timer. Switch is rated 20 amp 120v just like the timer and used same type of wire 12/2. I am most likely doing it wrong. Maybe I don't understand what parallel means. Any suggestion are appreciated.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The switch will not have a neutral. It has a white wire but it is not neutral. Connect the switch across the line and load.


----------



## Brakwa (Jun 27, 2015)

Job done. Thank you.


----------

